# best braided line cutter?



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

What is your preferred braid cutter/scissors, ideally one I can find on Amazon?

Thanks


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Nail clippers.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The only thing I use are the scissors on my Swiss Army knife.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Boomerang line cutter. Get the longer fly snips, they're way better than the stubby bladed model. I keep a pair on my workbench and one in my chest pack. It took 2 years to dull my first pair, and for what they cost I can look past that. The Gerber Neat Freak scissors are very nice too but they aren't as easy to pack as the Boomerang.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

These are by far the best I've ever tried. No rust, small, cheap, and sharp.


----------



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

My Case pocket knife .


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

These work great on braid.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 764692
> 
> 
> These are by far the best I've ever tried. No rust, small, cheap, and sharp.


I think I'm going to try a pair of those once my boomerang dulls. Looks like they do a fine job. Do they come with a sheath or anything? I like to carry mine in my vest or chest pack.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

tincanary said:


> I think I'm going to try a pair of those once my boomerang dulls. Looks like they do a fine job. Do they come with a sheath or anything? I like to carry mine in my vest or chest pack.


No but they will fit in a pocket. They are smaller than they look.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Don’t over think it a sharp pair of scissors.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

+1 for nail clippers


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I bought Braid Blades years ago, and still going strong.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Flush cutters like these work great and are only $3 at Harbor Freight. They also cut tieable wire leaders easily.









5 in. Micro Flush Cutters


Amazing deals on this 5In Micro Flush Cutters at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## ETW (May 18, 2020)

I bought this one over a year ago. It still works very well and I abuse it on other lines all the time. There are a few different models and this one with the magnifying glass is pretty slick. Comes with a nice neck lanyard if you're into that kind of thing. Very well made and worth the money IMO.









Amazon.com : Boomerang Tool Company Cheater Snip Fishing Line Cutter with Magnifying Glass and Stainless Steel Blades That Cut Braid Clean and Smooth Everytime! (Black) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Boomerang Tool Company Cheater Snip Fishing Line Cutter with Magnifying Glass and Stainless Steel Blades That Cut Braid Clean and Smooth Everytime! (Black) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Boomerang without a doubt


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Children's safety scissors. They cut braid (any line really) amazing, don't take up much room, and are cheap.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

We use these at work on Kevlar lines, pulling strings, mule tape etc. Made by Jonard, available on Amazon. Extremely sharp.


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> View attachment 764751
> View attachment 764751
> 
> We use these at work on Kevlar lines, pulling strings, mule tape etc. Made by Jonard, available on Amazon. Extremely sharp.


Just ordered one.....will see how it works


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

I also vote for the boomerang snips.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

French-guy said:


> Just ordered one.....will see how it works


You will be happy


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Good pair of nail cutters, fit right in your pocket, not the cheap crappy ones.


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

6667supersport said:


> Good pair of nail cutters, fit right in your pocket, not the cheap crappy ones.


I had a Rapala nail clippers-style (and still have it) but it doesn't cut braid very well now.....it didn't last long for braided line !


----------



## whiteymalone (Apr 11, 2021)

These! I sold hundreds of them when I worked in Sporting retail. They work as good or better than anything else I've ever tried, regardless of price. They are discontinued but you can get a pair shipped from Ebay for $8.








GERBER BRAIDED FISHING LINE SCISSORS 42722 | eBay


GERBER 42722. The Gerber GR42722 are the ideal scissors to have on you when you out fishing. The overall length of the Gerber GR42722 is 5.13” and weighs 0.7oz.



www.ebay.com


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

A friggin pocket knife. Then you don't need 10 different tools.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I buy these by the handful whenever I'm in the fishing section at MalWart. They're a buck a piece, micro-serrated and work perfectly.

They have the added benefit of having a diamond hook honer and a snap-in sheath.

I put them in all of my fishing shirts, vests, packs etc.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

French-guy said:


> I had a Rapala nail clippers-style (and still have it) but it doesn't cut braid very well now.....it didn't last long for braided line !


Have been using the same nail cutters over 5 years now, can't believe I havent lost them yet.


----------



## CharlieRayJr (May 2, 2021)

You dont need any clippers just use your hot spot in your k9 groove,


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> View attachment 765272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are my favorite, I hook them to my belt loop with a carabiner and they work great for braided line. Been looking for more a Wally World but can't find em anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

